# Sticky  MODERATION OF POSTS



## angelica_wales

*************************

*Moderation on FF is undertaken by a team of volunteers, not every board has volunteers assigned & of those that do, 
you may find your volunteer away on a hiatus/holiday.
Therefore we ask each member to be aware of posts or threads that may require the attention of a volunteer or manager.

If you see a post you feel is in need of attention or is inappropriate.
Please use the "report to moderator" function and let us deal with it. *


*************************


----------

